# spinning classes in winter good training or no?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

looking for something indoors during our cold long winters. Will spinning classes help keep my cycling in check till the spring or would rollers/trainer do a better job?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

whatever you have more motivation to do.


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

The spinning classes will push you to keep improving your overall fitness level (unless you only keep taking classes from easier instructors). The rollers are probably good for 'distance' days, but I believe your heart rate will be pushed harder, and more often, with a spinning class.

The typical ARFcom answer (AR15.com) is "Buy Both!" ... but this isn't ARFcom. Still... 
I'd Do Both anyway.

no, actually I'd pick up and move to a locale that I could ride throughout the year - which I did.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

RyanM said:


> looking for something indoors during our cold long winters. Will spinning classes help keep my cycling in check till the spring or would rollers/trainer do a better job?


spin+1


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I personally would choose spinning or rollers over a trainer. I just cannot motivate on a trainer. It bores me to tears. I like spin class, at least for a few months. Not all spin classes are created equal, however. Some are pretty easy; others can kick your butt. So sample a few instructors and see if any of them click. It helps if you like their music, too. 

I've never used rollers, but my friends who have them like them and find it to be a pretty tough workout. It's good for developing a nice spin, too.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions. think i will start doing spinning classes and maybe pick up a roller at some point


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I liked riding the spin bike for my marathon (3-4h) indoor sessions. Being a fixed gear makes it physically harder and mentally harder to coast and/or stop. 

I line up tons of bottles, turn on the fan, and put on the ipod. Then just stay in zone 2.

Boring, but it would NOT happen on a trainer or rollers.

Spin classes are ok too, but they are usually too short.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used spin classes over the years to break up the boredom of the wind trainer, etc.
You have to be careful on the type of "class". It depends on the trainer and what he/she has designed to class to be.

I was in one for a short time that the trainer spread flower petals on the floor, put the trainers in a circle around her and played "meditation" type of music, while we all spun at an easy pace and broke up the pedaling by doing pushups, etc. on the bike. It was interesting and fun for the day but would be a waste to me in the long run. Another trainer was like an old school Russian coach...He wasn't happy unless our eyes were bleeding playing metal at 11 on his stereo...I did not need or want my eyes bleeding in January.

Moral of story is to speak to the trainer. Ask what sort of class they run, what you are looking for and if they are a match good for you. Ask to sit in for a class to see if it is offering what you want.

I enjoyed the spin classes once I found a trainer and intensity that I liked and wanted...I met interesting and nice people as well which was a big bonus.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

both, spin classes really allow you to control the intensity in my opinion...unless there are flower petals on the floor(weird).

I definitely tend to go harder in spin then on the trainer but depending on your goals for the season/offseason a trainer would probably be better for just keeping up your endurance over the winter as opposed to just high intensity workouts (spin) a couple times a weak.

I have heard of "endurance sessions" that last longer and probably focus on longer and lesser efforts - not sure though


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A lot of the quality depends on the instructor. At least where I'm from, it's all about standing up for about a minute, then sit down, stand up....now sit down. 

Between a lack of gears and cadence, I don't see much value in most spin classes and I tend to waste a bit of time adjusting the bike to what my roadie feels like. I have a trainer and will be getting rollers for the winter.


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know where to get them, and I don't know how much $$$ they are, but I've seen trainers that hook up to a computer and screen to allow you to race in a video game. I believe it changed the intensities, and that you had to respond with pushing harder and, I guess, shifting. Having one at home, and racing against others (even if not in real-time), would be great. But it'd probably be expensive, too.


----------



## 5500OCLV (Jul 11, 2009)

I say no to spin classes, they rest too much and the class is not long enough... Get rollers or a trainer, or even better get yourself a mountain bike, suck it up, and ride in the cold.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

5500OCLV said:


> I say no to spin classes, they rest too much and the class is not long enough... Get rollers or a trainer, or even better get yourself a mountain bike, suck it up, and ride in the cold.


Not all spin classes / instructors are created/ designed equal just like bikes & humans so yes spin classes have their place and serve as a great tool. If you seek more than an hour of spin then no they are not for you however my current gym has 1 instructor that does back to back classes and its plenty if you keep the right perspective.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I enjoy spin classes when I can't get out. They are short, but if you focus, you can really destroy yourself in them - in a good way. Our gym just got spin bikes with power meters, so they're a lot more interesting than the old, resistance dial only bikes. The "power" is merely a calculation, but it provides better incentive. I try to do spin with core exercise classes (pilates, yoga).


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

It will help keep your cardio up over the months, but you will still have to work hard on your power when the season starts. Spin classes don't do squat for maintaining of developing power.


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

slyjackson said:


> It will help keep your cardio up over the months, but you will still have to work hard on your power when the season starts. Spin classes don't do squat for maintaining of developing power.


With the tension tuned for the specific rider, the in - out - in saddle positions (all the while spinning) should, I would think, maintain and/or develop more power than rollers.

I'm just not sure I could push as much, with as much tension, on rollers. hell, i'd fall off.

But the other thing I'd like to add to why I'd say "Do both" - you never know who you're going to meet to go riding with (when the good weather comes around) in advanced spinning classes. Socializing a little is good when the dregs of winter are upon you.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

GammaDriver said:


> With the tension tuned for the specific rider, the in - out - in saddle positions (all the while spinning) should, I would think, maintain and/or develop more power than rollers.


Yes modern day spin bikes for the most part are tension / resistance adjustable (ie a knob, lever etc) to simulate road conditions so yes one can if they wish to exert themselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## brucemx372 (Mar 24, 2009)

i do all sorts of cycling, road, MTB XC, motocross etc and i really like the spinning program through the winter- if you have a good teacher, its good training since you can do all the intervals etc without worrying about cars and stop lights.

one thing my bike fitter pointed out was how smooth the pedal stroke was for people that do a lot of these classes.

finally, many of the classes i go to are most often filled with hot sweaty chicks wearing spandex- thats got to be better than hammering away on the rollers in your cold basement.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

brucemx372 said:


> finally, many of the classes i go to are most often filled with hot sweaty chicks wearing spandex- thats got to be better than hammering away on the rollers in your cold basement.


Chicks in spandex are nice, but I prefer my road bike and a workout designed for a real cyclist, not something watered down for the general public.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I did spin classes 3x a week over last winter at the local YMCA. When our club rides started in Mid March, I was in nearly the same shape I was going into the previous fall. 

I also started running around Christmas time, and I think that was the icing on the cake. I think it took both to maintain ~85% fitness on the bike. The spin class didn't do much for aerobic ability, and the running didn't do much for my power or anaerobic...but put them together, and I felt comfortable on the bike immediately even though I had only 2 actual rides all winter.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ right on :thumbsup:


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I do get in the odd spinning class in the fall, but I don't always think it's the ideal thing for that time of year, periodization-wise. Food for thought: spin classes tend to push short and hard anaerobic efforts, and also leg speed drills (but yes, see the flower petals example above too). It's not really what I want to be doing for the most part in the winter. It's just too hard to keep building and building fitness like that without stopping - you can just end up burning yourself out. 

So consider whether there are other things to do in the winter that will help you get ready for the real build period in spring. Weights maybe? Or longer, less intense efforts on the trainer, or time on the rollers that will help you build better balance and bike handling. 

Also if you're like me, the boom-boom music will drive you crazy.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Spin classes actually work really well, so long as they're intense enough. I've taken spin classes on vacation or when a friend suckers me into going to one and I've always been impressed by the intensity of the workouts. I've never had flower petals on the floor in a class, but I have had bad techno on the stereo. 

One thing I never liked about one of the classes was that the instructor was way into out-of-the-saddle spinning at really high RPMs. My knees didn't like it, so where everyone was going at 110+ RPM, I was down at 80 with high tension. Whatever.


----------



## mikefm101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

I like the spin classes but agree re the instructors. I have taken them at two different gyms. One the instructors could select the music and workout entirely themselves, the other used workouts designed by a company that changed monthly. I preferred the former but they both worked in the end.

If you do get into it I recommend investing in the mountain biking shoes versus the straps. The integrity of the straps varies as they get used so much that they are a pain. 

My knees prevent me from running anymore so spin is fairly central to off-season training. 
During those winters I focused on spin I am definitely stronger when road season starts. 

Don't feel obligated to do exactly what the instructor says. Although I am not a super strong road rider I am definitely in the top third of a spin class (teenagers through octogenarians take them all of varying physical conditioning) so what works for them doesn't always for me. The instructor is a guide, but I may start/finish a hill climb or a standing segment earlier/later than others or spin higher or with more resistance than suggested. 


Mike


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 10, 2008)

Spin classes are great. You can easily burn 600+ calories and I've seen more. Many times there are back to back classes if one isn't enough. A good class does depend on the instructor. One that is too loud will kill the ride. So will bad music. You may or may not need motivation from the instructor. A good instructor will help push just a little more. Some are laid back and say it's your ride. Some take you on a ride. Others do intervals. Basically they simulate hill climbs, flat road, downhill and speedwork with jumps mixed in. One other thing, spinning is nothing like a real ride outside. Keep an open mind and realize they are cramming in as much as they can in an hour to work off calories. Lots of up, down, up ....etc. Get a heart rate monitor if you don't have one.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

boostmiser said:


> Spin classes are great. You can easily burn 600+ calories and I've seen more. Many times there are back to back classes if one isn't enough. A good class does depend on the instructor. One that is too loud will kill the ride. So will bad music. You may or may not need motivation from the instructor. A good instructor will help push just a little more. Some are laid back and say it's your ride. Some take you on a ride. Others do intervals. Basically they simulate hill climbs, flat road, downhill and speedwork with jumps mixed in. One other thing, spinning is nothing like a real ride outside. Keep an open mind and realize they are cramming in as much as they can in an hour to work off calories. Lots of up, down, up ....etc. Get a heart rate monitor if you don't have one.


Calories are a relative thing depending on heart rate, age, and weight. Ultimately, even a power meter is only an estimate. Regardless, the workouts are generally good, but I think most of us racers would agree that they're not designed to build the motor in a way that's as beneficial to us. I'm far from a "how much ya bench" kind of guy, but something about a workout that doesn't feature a risk/warning at the start of the program leads me to believe it's a bit softened for the general public. Again, I'm not bragging about my workout, but I've yet to see a workout that I'd say is as beneficial as a CTS or Real Rides. It's simply hard to beat such a specificly designed workout that has targeted goals.


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought a spin bike a few weeks ago. Made some mixes of music that starts around 90 bpm and works up to 115 bpm and then back down to 90 again. 

I find that riding in extreme cold is fun, but if I push myself too hard, I sweat and then I'm in trouble. That once happened 30 miles away from my house and I almost didn't make it home (hypothermia). 

Snow riding is fun though:





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/3083150">Snowy Mountain Ride: Chest Mounted Camera (GoPro)</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user553545">Bri</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I have been taking cycle classes 2-3 times a week for most of this year. While I can't say whether or not it has done anything for my power output or anything (I don't have a power meter) I can say that it has helped my general cycling a lot. A lot of times I don't have time to get out and ride during the week, so I can go to the gym and get a good workout and get my HR up for 45 minutes a few times a week, and I can really feel it when I get out on the bike. The 35 lbs I've dropped since I started classes are probably helping too...


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a trainer and several Spinervals dvd's. I find them to be very beneficial, plus I get to ride on my own schedule, and choose what type of workout I want to do.


----------

